# Don't have new registration yet to upload to uber.



## Ryan Singh (Jul 1, 2017)

I just traded in my car . But I don't have the paperwork to go to DMV to get the registration from DMV. The dealership says it might take about 3 weeks for paperwork to come in mail and I transferred the plate from old car. Now I don't have registration on a new car that I just bought. 
So is it better to go back to dealership and ask for a temp tag instead of transferring your old one? Someone mentioned you can put the plate number as" temp" for new car . And then later tell DMV that you want to transfer your old one to the new one or just get a brand new plate later when I get the paperwork to get the registration. 
Help plz . Thanks in advance. I want to continue to drive . I hope I don't have to wait to drive until I get the paperwork to go to DMV to be the registration for new car .


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

You will need a temp tag anyway (at least in my state). You can't put an old plate on unless you transfer the registration. To do that, you need the title. If a cop runs your plate, it will come back with info for your old car. 

As for Uber, they may use the bill of sale as a substitute until you get your registration. They did for me.


----------

